# Please help identify



## Granobulax (Feb 4, 2020)

When I bought my Cichlid, the only information the aquarium/fish store employee had for me was that this was an African Cichlid and that it was very aggressive. It had to be removed from his Cichlid tank because it didn't get along with the other Cichlids in the tank. This was perfect for me because I needed a good, strong and aggressive fish to go in my painted turtle. I just wish I knew more about my new fish. I really like it.


----------

